# Transmisor fm a cristal



## jordancamey13 (Mar 30, 2017)

alguien podria ayudarme con este transmisor fm a cristal, la explicacion de como hacerlo se encuentra en esta pagina http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/QRP/QRP.htm  todos sus componentes son iguales excepto: el transistor que es un 2n2218a (segun el datasheet funciona igual que el 2n222a), la resistencia que conecta al emisor en vez de 220 ohms le puse de 100 y la bobina de choke como no encontre vi que se podía hacer con algo de ferrita  pero no me transmite en ninguna frecuencia del 88 al 107 fm ... la


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 30, 2017)

los circuitos de transmisores fm son muy delicados, tienes que cuidar muchos aspectos como el blindaje que en el caso de la pagina usa una lata al parecer de atun, esto para evitar interferencias, segunda las soldaduras y el acabado tambien influyen mucho en el funcionamiento al igual que la disposicion de los componentes, como recomendacion para circuitos de transmisores te recomiendo utilizar las medidas mas estrictas en cuanto a calidad y orden de los componentes, intenta primero blindando tu circuito con una carcasa metalica, e intenta verificar que la señal de audio que quieres transmitir se este inyectando correctamente, si no tienes osciloscopio o circuitos para medir frecuencias veo complicado que logres hacer funcionar correctamente ese circuito sin darte tantos topes de cabeza contra la pared :cabezon: saludos 

PD: tambien te recomiendo utilizar circuitos integrados para tener un mejor funcionamiento en circuitos transmisores fm, en el foro hay varios proyectos sobre esos integrados suerte colega


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 30, 2017)

acerca una radio en am y fm... pon a funcionar tu circuito con algun tono continuo, barre (escannea o sintoniza poco a poco toda la frecuencia en AM y luego en FM) la frecuencia, modifica la bobina de choque, junta y estira las espiras.

Si tienes un frecuencimetro, prueba.


----------



## jordancamey13 (May 19, 2018)

ya he modificado los componentes, los diodos 1n4001, los reemplacé por un diodo varicap bb809 (ya que no encuentro los bb405), sin embargo no consigo que funcione en ninguna frecuencia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2018)

Hola caro Don jordancamey13 una sugerencia es poner un capacitor ceramico disco de 10nF para hacer la función de desacople de alimentación entre la tierra o masa y la unión del choque "L2" (VK200) , "R3" (3,3K) , "XTAL-1" (10,240Mhz) , "CV1" (5-30pF) y "L1".
Busque por un 2N2222 y lo resistor de 220 R tal cual en lo diseño original.
Otra cosa la frequenzia generada tiene que sener un harmonico de la frequenzia del Cristal de Quartzo enpleyado.
Por ejenplo lo Cristal de Quartzo enpleyado en lo articulo original de de 10,240 Mhz , asi  lo 9° harmonico tenemos una portadora en :  92,16 Mhz y lo 10° harmonico en : 102,4 Mhz.
En tu caso como enpleyas un Cristal de 10,00 Mhz , debes encontrar una portadora en 90,0 Mhz (9° hamonico ) y otra en 100,00 Mhz (10° harmonico).
Lo capacitor "CV1" debe sener ayustado para maxima salida de RF en una desas dos possibles frequenzias.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## deltaelectronics (May 20, 2018)

Revisa bien el calibre de las bobinas...


----------



## jordancamey13 (May 27, 2018)

deltaelectronics dijo:


> Revisa bien el calibre de las bobinas...


Es de 1mm de diámetro aproximadamente


----------



## 11z (Oct 17, 2018)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> alguien podria ayudarme con este transmisor fm a cristal, la explicacion de como hacerlo se encuentra en esta pagina Auriculares Inalambricos  todos sus componentes son iguales excepto: el transistor que es un 2n2218a (segun el datasheet funciona igual que el 2n222a), la resistencia que conecta al emisor en vez de 220 ohms le puse de 100 y la bobina de choke como no encontre vi que se podía hacer con algo de ferrita  pero no me transmite en ninguna frecuencia del 88 al 107 fm ... la


A que frecuencias te funciona el L2, es decir que especificaciones tiene esa bobina?


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don jordancamey13 una sugerencia es poner un capacitor ceramico disco de 10nF para hacer la función de desacople de alimentación entre la tierra o masa y la unión del choque "L2" (VK200) , "R3" (3,3K) , "XTAL-1" (10,240Mhz) , "CV1" (5-30pF) y "L1".
> Busque por un 2N2222 y lo resistor de 220 R tal cual en lo diseño original.
> Otra cosa la frequenzia generada tiene que sener un harmonico de la frequenzia del Cristal de Quartzo enpleyado.
> Por ejenplo lo Cristal de Quartzo enpleyado en lo articulo original de de 10,240 Mhz , asi  lo 9° harmonico tenemos una portadora en :  92,16 Mhz y lo 10° harmonico en : 102,4 Mhz.
> ...


Compañero, saludos, seria posible que modifiques el esquematico del circuito con las correcciones que mencionas?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola...L2 claramente en el esquema esta escrito VK200 y lo de la imagen es


Lo único que veo que recomiende es colocar un capacitor de desacople entre la salida de dicho L2 y GND o se a el negativo de la alimentación. Como esta C5 pero después de L2.

Saludos

Ric.


----------



## 11z (Oct 20, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...L2 claramente en el esquema esta escrito VK200 y lo de la imagen es
> Ver el archivo adjunto 172045
> 
> Lo único que veo que recomiende es colocar un capacitor de desacople entre la salida de dicho L2 y GND o se a el negativo de la alimentación. Como esta C5 pero después de L2.
> ...


L2 es decir el VK200, por que otro cmponente podria ser reemplazado, por una bobina de nucleo de aire o por algun inductor de codigo de colores. Cual crees tu que podria reemplazarlo y cuales deberian ser las especificaciones de dicho inductor?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 20, 2018)

No es lo mismo pero puedes sustituirlo por algún choque moldeado de 2.2uHy(valor del algunos VK200 que tengo bobinados por aquí es de 1.8uHy a 2.5uHy).

La corriente que debe soportar, depende de la corriente que circule en el circuito en que van puestos. Los originales suelen soportar corrientes del orden de 3A o mas.

Revisa aquí en el foro hay mas datos.

Ric.


----------

